# Admission At KMC Peshawar



## niazahmad78 (Mar 6, 2011)

After trying like 20 times KMC operator finally picked the phone. After brief conversation with the operator yesterday ,it seem like they no longer accept SAT II test scores. Instead foreign students have to take two tests. One at the university and one in Islamabad. I am not sure if i either heard it wrong or what not. Does anyone here applying to KMC this year. Please share some information regarding the procedure and requirements. I am confused. I don't know what they require. Thanks everyone


----------

